# Super Bowl Squares Workbook



## BiocideJ (Jan 16, 2015)

As this seems to be a perennial favorite around most every office I have worked at, I recently created a 'relatively' simple Super Bowl Squares workbook that assigns the numeric values randomly and automatically using Excel formulas only (no VBA permissions required)

The workbook can be found here:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzmTIdrWe70rd1ZZNlZWeExYTWs/view?usp=sharing

You will notice when you change cells (or hit F9) that the numeric values on the top and left of the grid will change automatically.  It is important to note that when people are placing their squares that all numbers will change.  Once you are ready to 'lock-in' the values, simply print the workbook and that static printed copy will become the official number placements. (Saving and reopening the file will force the workbook to recalculate).

Currently, the workbook is protected with a blank password so if you want to change any of the locked cells you can simply unlock the spreadsheet and do so (or if you want to check out the formulas :wink

The 10x10 grid can be editted and people (or a single moderator) can add each person's initials.
The donation amounts and percentages can all be editted, however, the standard (from my experience is prefilled)

If your game does not donate a portion to a charity / office fund you can change the Proceeds to Charity line to 0% and all payouts will go to the participants.

This workbook is completely free to share and/or edit, however, if you make any substantative improvements to it, I ask that you post them back to this thread.  I also ask that you do not redistribute unless you leave the BIOCIDEJ / MREXCELCOM portion in tact.

Thanks,

BTW, If you don't know what Super Bowl squares is...
https://www.superbowlsquares.org/how-to-play-football-squares.php


----------

